# EPO and clary sage oil to induce labour?



## RnR

Hi, I'm 37 weeks tomorrow and am desperate not to go overdue like I did with my first (12 days!) 

My friend has suggested Evening Primrose Oil (orally & inserted) and using clary sage oil too.

I've read up on EPO and feel confident enough to try this method, as it aims to ripen the cervix rather than start contractions. 

Has anyone used clary sage oil? Either in massage, in a bath or vaporized? Just after a bit of advice really.

Thanks


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi, I used clary sage oil. I used a few drops in the bath and had a little bowl of water with a couple of drops in which I placed at the other end of the bathroom so that I could smell it. I also massaged it onto my bump a couple of times a day, from about 39 weeks I think. If you're going to use it on your skin you need to blend it with a carrier oil, I used almond oil. I put a few drops of clary sage into some almond oil. I can't remember how much almond oil I used though (sorry, not very helpful!)


----------



## smileyfaces

I used clary sage every day in a bath and massaged into back and bump from 37 weeks....I was induced at 41+5 :haha:


----------



## chattyB

I'm one of the strange ones who actually like the clary sage smell :). I put a few drops in a bath with lavender before bed and I sleep like a baby lol. It's had not effect of contractions but I hadn't expected it too. I'm grateful that it helps to relax me and let's me sleep. I've heard that its brilliant in labour as a pain reliever tho ... A couple of drops on a damp flannel and inhaled like gas and air during contractions is meant to be pretty effective.

I've heard mixed opinions re EPO .... It contains the precursor to prostaglandins but the cervix is unable to convert the precursors into prostaglandins. It *may* be more effective taken orally but the amount you'd need to consume would likely make you feel yucky.


----------

